# Boating Safety or Advanced Boating Techniques



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Thought with all this rough weather we've been having I'd ask this group if they had any tips or tricks to share in rough conditions or even in emergency situations. I recently was involved in a rescue where we picked up 4 guys off a capsized 25 ft boat and afterwards I kept finding myself thinking what I'd do different. Is anyone aware of any literature or courses that are offered for advanced boating? After getting back to work on that following Monday I shared my experience with a colleague who was involved with the Coast Guard Aux and he offered a few tips. 
1. When approaching a wreck site or rescue, you should circle the site for debris or foriegn matter that might cause harm to your vessel.
2. At first sign of distress, immediately put on your life vests.
3. Always get a radio check prior to leaving port. (found out after we picked up the guys our radio wasn't transmitting. Could recieve just fine and didn't think any thing of it.
3. In heavy seas, set your anchor and line out on deck in the event you should capsize it will hopefully deploy and possibly hold you in the location.......I questioned this as having the anchor out on deck might be dangerous if it were to bounce around and hit someone or damage something.

The main thing I've learned is don't stop in heavy seas. Keep the boat moving forward and bow into the waves as much as possible. Don't want to take a wave over the stern. 

I'd appreciate any other tips anyone would like to share.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Try to avoid going out in conditions that could get you into trouble. Check weather reports before leaving the dock. When the seas act up I make everyone including the dog put on a life jacket. Know your boat. They handle differently. If you have trim tabs, learn to use them. Pensacola College has some one night courses that cost around $20. I would think that there would be question/answer time when you could ask these kinds of questions.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Here you go!

USCG Boat Crew Seamanship Manual
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/16000-16999/CIM_16114_5C.pdf

USCG Rescue and Survival Systems Manual
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/10000-10999/CIM_10470_10F.pdf


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Starlifter said:


> Here you go!
> 
> USCG Boat Crew Seamanship Manual
> http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/16000-16999/CIM_16114_5C.pdf
> ...


 
Thanks some good info there.


----------

